# Newby question on a Rockwell/delta 43502 over arm router shaper



## lumbertrader (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for you forum guys My name is Bob
I have just purchased an interesting older model Rockwell/ Delta overarm router shaper 43-502. It really works great as a overarm pin router and shaper but i wanted to use it with the motor mounted on the bottom as a high speed shaper. I have found that the bed center hole is not centered with the bottom motor mount. I have taken the bed apart and do not see much way of adjusting the bed plate without oversizing the mounting holes. Has anyone had any experience with this type of router shaper.
I want to use it with a lock joint mitre bit but the circumference of the Bit is offset and ovelaps the circumferene of the hole by about 1/4" and I really do not have enough shank on the Bit to extend above the hole safely.

Thanks 
Bob Bratton


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Bob! Welcome to the forum. I don't know about your set-up, but I know a lot of talanted people here who may have a working knowledge. Thanks for joining, and enjoy the forum:


----------

